# Wer verkauft mir nen Blizzard Rahmen ??



## Breezer95 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Rocky Mountain Freunde,

suche einen alten Blizzard Rahmen bis 17 Zoll. Entweder nur für V-Brake oder nur Scheibenbremse. Am liebsten älteres Modell. Zustand fast egal, nur nicht defekt.


----------



## rockymag (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!
Habe einen 98er Blizzard Rahmen (nur V-Brake).
Rahmenhöhe Sitzrohr 45cm.
Rahmen ist weiss mit neuen (vor ein paar Monaten von Bikeaction kostenlos erhalten) blau-schwarzen Aufklebern.
Logo vorne am Steuerrohr ist rot, silber, schwarz.
Ist momentan aufgebaut! Zustand ist sehr gut. Wurde von 98 bis 01 gerne gefahren. Seitdem nur auf der Rolle montiert und 1-2 mal im Sommer von meiner Freundin gefahren.
Momentan:
2003er XT mit 48/36/26er Blatt, Mavic Crossland (AV-Schlauch Nr.14 Leicht) mit Racing Ralph 2,25, Marzocchi MX Comp 2004, Syncros Stütze und Vorbau von 98, Selle C2 TransAm, Easton EA 70 Flat Bar (Original Syncros EA70 von Easton ist noch vorhanden), Ritchey WCS Steuersatz und Bar Ends montiert.
Hat übliche Gebrauchsspuren. 
Lackschaden unter dem Tretlager aber keinen Rost, Spiel im Steuersatz.
Würde ihn sowohl als Frame-Set (mit Stütze und Steuersatz) als auch als Komplett-Rad abgeben. Habe auch noch eine Menge Ersatzteile: z.b. XTR-Bremsbeläge...usw.
Fotos per mail kein Problem. Standort ist zwischen Köln und Frankfurt bei Montabaur im Westerwald.
Gruß
rockymag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

